# Last Few Trips with Emerald Coast Fishing Excursions



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Took a quick afternoon trip withJohn and his son. Fished structure about 1 mile from 3 mile bridge and gota snapper limit. Also caught a few sharks. This was the largest bay snapper of the season for me. Good job Guys! This fish ate a deadcig.










Guided my fishin chix in the Destin Pink Rubber boots tourny. We placed1st and 2nd in the overallcalcutta and 3rd overall. Way to go girls!



















Took a quick mid morning trip today. Two guys called and wanted to target reds. We didn't get on the water til 9 and they had to be back at 12:30. We rushed over to the first spot and it was dry. Not 1 fish!I made a little run east to an area that usually produces fish.It was def the right call. We saw over 30 fish in no more than an hour. Most of them in the 22 to 24 in range with one fish overslot. They had a great timefighting reds for a solid hour. They alsohad a few nice trout mixed in.




























Here is this mornings trip. We had a nice mixed bag along with a 24in trout and a 25 1/2 in red.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

thats a stud snapper for the bay


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice snapper...good looking specks too!!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Stud bay snapper, and nice pics.:clap


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

It's good to be brant peacher!!! What a life!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

fish and chicks, how cool is that...........


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

stud bay snapper fo sho!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a good lookin tournament pic. Fish ain't bad either. The reds have been hot if you know where to look. I found a 32" last friday with Eric next to that concrete pile. And pleny of trout on a chrome gotcha.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Redfish (8/13/2009)*Brant You can white out the backALL you want I Still know were your Fishing,You Guys Kill me you post Pic's But Don't want anybody to know where your Fishing Then DON"T POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh Just my opinoin!!! I could care less were you are fishing I have my own spots and if someone ask me I will tell them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok..whatever...


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Redfish, whats you point? Please go back to whatever meaningless thing you where doing before you stubbled upon this thread. Coments like yours are in bad taste and just plan rude, if not just plain stupid. Now shove off mate.:looser

Great post Brant.:bowdown


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow........thanks for the laugh redfish. Its people like you that make this forum not worth looking at. its off topic and makes you sound plain ignorant. 

Great job ECFE!!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like you've been doing pretty well lately brant. sorry i missed your call back yesterday. it's been nuts lately trying to burn up the roads these last few weeks of summer. we'll be in town in october.we'll have to get together and work on some fish.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

ok Still Flippen, I will tell you what I have done for this Forum,Gave Mike {Pompnebie} a New Dehumidifier for His Baysister Cost $450.00 Free, Gave a Baitnet and Bucket to Joez for the Kids Thing Free, Had A Shirt Signed By Guy Harvey For Ryan {MAXWEL} for His 4 year old Daughter That Some Jackass stole off his boat,Plus I have Helped Many other Forum Members out Ask Reed{CCC} James {BULLSHARK}Chris{Shiznit} and Many More so far over a $1000.00 Dollars in MY OWN MONEY!!!! And Can Not put it on my Tax Return So Before you can Call Me An Ass Meet Me In Person!!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

This is ridiculous! 

Anyways, Wil Ill get in touch with you soon man. Hope the little one is doing great!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Shit.... Looks like we've managed to run off yet another valuable source of information:boo

Pretty soon there will not be any quality fisherman on here at all. Hell, maybe we could just run off all the other inshore guides that are on here sharing information and maybe ask Chris Phillips and Matt McCleod to quit posting as well. Who needs the advice and expertise that these guy's share with us!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

first....dwayne has helped me out also...so go ahead and add me to the list of folks he posted earlier



second....heres my two cents. I've met brant a few times and have no problem with him (or anyone else on this forum). Heck I talked to him for awhile last week about some spots in the bay and he was helpful and also gave me the FULL report from the day the bay snapper was caught...I really don't blame him for blurring or deleting the background, noone wants to share their spots (either inshore or offshore) and thats understandable and acceptable to me. but lately all the captains have been doing is posting vague reports (if a report at all) with a bunch of pictures and then the name of their company and their phone number. No useful information, no help to anyone except for themselves in the form of free advertisement. One captain has recently re-joined the forum for no other reason but to advertise his charter business during the slow time of the year. I'm not real fond of it, but hell he was real helpful back before he left and had all of his post and information deleted so maybe he'll change his mind and start giving back to the forum a little. A few tips on baits, lures, conditions, etc would be nice. It just seems like everyone wants to take from this forum but not give anything back. This rant isn't directed at anyone paticular so don't take offense 



Feel free to PM me with any comments you might have as to not further derail brants thread. congrats on some nice trips brant and a stud bay snapper


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*The forum is such a group hug sometimes*<P align=center>








<P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=center>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I sincerely apologize if you guys thought I was posting my reports for free advertisement. I have always posted my reports on here and find it a great way to network, make new friends, and help people out. This threadhas really given me a bad taste. I doubt I will be posting many more reports. If anyone ever needs any info then please pm me. As always, I will be more than happy to help you out. I am on the water5days a week so I usually no where something is biting. I feel that I have been more than helpful to a number of people on this forum and will continue to be. I think that as a guide it is part my job to help people out when they need something. I also enjoy doing it.

Here is a few tips for you guys that want them....

First, I am using Quantum Cabo 30s spooled with 10lb Spider Wire Ultra Cast for maximum casting distance. I use a 30lb florocarbon leader on all my trips becasue purchasing lures gets expensive when you have5 to 6 spanish cut offs a day.As far as bait choice... When fishing grass flats my clients throw chug bugs and mirrolures, that's aboutit! Nothing special guys!

Now for the hot spots... The snapper was caught in the bay a few miles from the 3 mile bridge in 37ft of water. He ate a cut piece of mullet. All my bay snapper are caught that way. Any structure that you find in the bay right now holds snapper.Go catch them next year when the season opens again. The reds were either caught in big sabine fishing the line where the grass and sand meets or on the grass flats justwest of Peg Legs. All reds were caught on pink suspending mirrolures. The trout were caught all over. We caught 33 Tuesday morning at the drop offon the end ofDeer Point.Most of them are 13 to 19 inches.All the trout are caught on poppin corks with Gulp! DOA, or mirrolurs. Also,for those of you that don't no there are kings around the #1, 2, 3, and 4 buoys. Stop by the bait boat and get you some live cigs before you go. You should be on! 

If you guys want any other info then please feel free to pm me. Ill be glad to share basically anything with you.

Take care


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

brant like my PM said, I wasn't pointing a finger at you...my whole rant just kinda ran together and for that I apologize. You're one of the few guides who does offer up information (and alway have even before you started running charters) and is helpful. Hopefully this first year in your new venture has treated you well. If I hear of anyone looking for inshore charters I'll pass your info along to them


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Josh. Not directing that last post at you. I just want everyone to know that I amhere to help anyone that needs it. I don't want anyone to think I am using this forum for free ads or anything like that. I truly enjoy what I do and I have been very successful at it thus far.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am always excited to know that there are great snapper "a mile from the 3 mile bridge" or that there are nice trout and reds being caught somewhere around here. No one has to say where they caught their fish. Just knowing that they are out there should be incentive enough.Anyone that puts his time in on the water and applies the tips on this board will find the fish eventually. Plus Brant will help anyone too. He has helped me, and he doesn't even know me.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

First of all I have to say nice fish Brant. Second, Dwayne AKA REDFISH got my daughter a autographed Guy Harvey shirt after reading on the forum about some POS stealing it and several rods out of my boat. I did not know Dwayne nor did he know me when he offered this for my daughter. I personally believe he is as stand up a guy as anyone on here will ever meet. As for whiting out fishing spots I don't think half of the people on here have enough talent to catch those fish even if you told them where they are.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I think that there are alot more people on here than just guides who don't want to give away there spots, and that is just fine by me. A big part of fishing is finding your own spots and your own techniques. Any info that people put on this board is useful to someone, no matter how insignificant others may think it is. So I hope everyone keeps posting and plays nice....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed report Brant, and that's a really nice bay snapper.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

BRANT...if you stop posting pictures i will never talk to you again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



besides i think i have figured out just where you were...oh wait you just reported that...oke



any way brant it breaks down like this...25% of the members here think you are a fish god...you cannot do anything wrong. 25% of the members think you are a great guide and like looking at your pictures and reports. 25% of the members think you should show more but are happy with what you share with them. 25% of the members think you SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so you are batting 500 and that my friend will keep you in the game!



as for me if i brighten only one members day by showing my pictures or help only one member be a better angler by showing him or her a spot or lure it is well worth all the time it takes to post the reports and any negative responses i get from them. remember if you do not get any negative comments how do you know when you are getting positive comments?



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Ha! Nice Fish Brant! You are being fairly considerate of everyone, so would you consider letting me follow you around on your next charter? Perhaps you could just come cast my pole for me!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Brant - please stop making posts at all and just direct all of your detailed reports to my cell phone #. Thanks. 



Anyone who's whining, suck it up.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (8/14/2009)*Brant - please stop making posts at all and just direct all of your detailed reports to my cell phone #. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who's whining, suck it up.




+2 but i am going to need exact cordinates to said fishing spot


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (8/14/2009)*BRANT...if you stop posting pictures i will never talk to you again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> besides i think i have figured out just where you were...oh wait you just reported that...oke
> 
> ...


I'm in that bottom 25% that thinks you suck


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Just to put this to RestI Apologize,It was not my Intent to bash Anyone And I sent Brant an Apology I guess it was just a Bad Judgement call on my part and if I offended anyone I am Sorry!!!!! Everyone that has meet me Knows I am not the kind of guy to start a Bunch of S%^$ Again I Apologize People!!! It won't Happen Again Dwayne


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Now there's a feisty posted bunch!

i appreciate all the help, insight, spots and good cheer and hugs all the way around.

Here' s my catch from last night. Brant, konz scullsmcnasty and glastronix, parotthead and litecatch...

This buds for you, Oh, AND YOU TOO, Wes Rozier, Without the insight and help I've gotten here since this was fishthebridge.com I wouldn't be catchin' squat.

Thanks!










Check out my new Gaff!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (8/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<P align=center>*Damn Todd, that's a [email protected]!!!*<P align=center><P align=center>*







*<P align=center>







<P align=center>


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know Brant, but do know Dwayne, That being said, Dwayne may have been a little quick to shoot his gun. The blackening out the background in picts when guys are fishing always cracks me up, I think it is kind of silly seeing as how I have NEVER seen a sure thing spot day in and day out, so what's the point ? But I digress. Dwayne is an INCREDIBLE guy, has taken me under his wing and taught me alot and will teach me much more I am sure. I have been taken the wrong way on here before and I have had to applogize before, and I am sure I will again. We are all here for the sport of fishing and I think deep down we would give each other the shirts off our backs, sometimes we all have a bad day and a gripe we want to vent. Great picts of the fish Brant, and great manning up for the appologies Dwayne. By the way Dwayne, got a nice big fat 25" Red today witht he shrimp you sold me !


----------

